# Scaciotta.



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

> Ma stavolta pare che avevo rispettato le regole. Cos'è che ti da noia?





> non e' un racconto il tuo.


Bè ma tu hai scritto una roba con la protagonista iscritta al forum epperò non doveva essere iscritto. Clementina ha scritto un'altra cosa che non c'entrava un cazzo. Ed il mio, nelle regole, è dolce stil novo. Può piacere o meno. Ci sta anche che l'admin è Piero Itle e s'incazzi, ma ad onor del vero l'aveva anche scritto, ergo questo qui è solo per dirti che la forma vale.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè ma tu hai scritto una roba con la protagonista iscritta al forum epperò non doveva essere iscritto. Clementina ha scritto un'altra cosa che non c'entrava un cazzo. Ed il mio, nelle regole, è dolce stil novo. Può piacere o meno. Ci sta anche che l'admin è Piero Itle e s'incazzi, ma ad onor del vero l'aveva anche scritto, ergo questo qui è solo per dirti che la forma vale.


scaciotta....devi sempre trovare il modo per essere sprezzante nei miei confronti..
cmq, io ho sbagliato perche pensavo che non dovesse essere um membro esistente del forum, non che non dovesse prorpio essere isritto


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scaciotta....devi sempre trovare il modo per essere sprezzante nei miei confronti..
> cmq, io ho sbagliato perche pensavo che non dovesse essere um membro esistente del forum, non che non dovesse prorpio essere isritto


Ti chiamo Kabuki? Bukkake?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti chiamo Kabuki? Bukkake?


fai quello che vuoi, non mi frega


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> fai quello che vuoi, non mi frega


Uff. Ma adesso perchè sei ripartita di testa? Che c'è?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uff. Ma adesso perchè sei ripartita di testa? Che c'è?


non sono ripartita. ho la testa ben piantata. esco fuori di testa solo quando non ti faccio notare le carinerie che mi riservi?
boh.
tutto apposto cmq,


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non sono ripartita. ho la testa ben piantata. esco fuori di testa solo quando non ti faccio notare le carinerie che mi riservi?
> boh.
> tutto apposto cmq,


Ma dovrei coccolarti?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dovrei coccolarti?


per carita, sono allergica a te


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per carita, sono allergica a te


Effettivamente sei un po' gonfia.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Effettivamente sei un po' gonfia.


si, ho la faccia gonfia, e la merda in testa e le cazzate che escono dalla bocca.
lo so.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè ma tu hai scritto una roba con la protagonista iscritta al forum epperò non doveva essere iscritto. Clementina ha scritto un'altra cosa che non c'entrava un cazzo. Ed il mio, nelle regole, è dolce stil novo. Può piacere o meno. Ci sta anche che l'admin è Piero Itle e s'incazzi, ma ad onor del vero l'aveva anche scritto, ergo questo qui è solo per dirti che la forma vale.



il tuo non rispettava le regole, disabile mentale


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il tuo non rispettava le regole, disabile mentale


Perchè?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?



perché il protagonista non doveva essere iscritto al forum


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché il protagonista non doveva essere iscritto al forum


Infatti, nota, è uno che ha provato ad iscriversi e non c'è riuscito.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque Tuba l'insulto potevi pure lasciarlo. Mica m'offendo.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

P.S: te lo scrivo qui così non ti do noia lì. Cioè, preso per buono che sono una merda e blablabla ti do noia e blablabla ti tratto come fai di solito con le commesse del Mac e non ti garba. Però un concorso letterario che ha tra le regole quella d'usare la frase "quel bastardo dell'Admin" non è innocuo, è sintomo di disagio. Se poi lo apre uno degli Admin leva pure la parola sintomo dalla frase precedente. Tanto per dire. Per il resto nessun flame, qua l'incazzato mica sono io.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> P.S: te lo scrivo qui così non ti do noia lì. Cioè, preso per buono che sono una merda e blablabla ti do noia e blablabla ti tratto come fai di solito con le commesse del Mac e non ti garba. Però un concorso letterario che ha tra le regole quella d'usare la frase "quel bastardo dell'Admin" non è innocuo, è sintomo di disagio. Se poi lo apre uno degli Admin leva pure la parola sintomo dalla frase precedente. Tanto per dire. Per il resto nessun flame, qua l'incazzato mica sono io.


Com'è la storia del disagio correlata alla frase obbligatoria ?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

*scusa tuba*

ma come faccio a non fare della protagonista un iscritta e allo stesso tempo maledire l admin?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Com'è la storia del disagio correlata alla frase obbligatoria ?


Nel senso che magari a Chiara (o meglio al suo alter ego non iscritto) sanguinerà pure il quore nel perlaceo vattelappesca per il bastardo dell'Admin, però in genere è il famoso buttarsi avanti per non cadere indietro. Cioè, te lo dici da solo, che sei un bastardo dico, così perde di valenza. Il bastardo intendo. Perchè? E' come uno che si da del coglione da solo ma non è convinto d'esserlo, l'effetto si rafforza se lo fa in presenza d'altri ed invita altri a fare altrettanto. Tu non sei mica convinto d'essere un  bastardo. Ma manco lo sei, è che sei scemo (scemo inteso come riassunto che non non mi va di dilungarmi). Comunque la clausola delle 300 parole inserita due ore dopo ha sempre il suo fascino.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che magari a Chiara (o meglio al suo alter ego non iscritto) sanguinerà pure il quore nel perlaceo vattelappesca per il bastardo dell'Admin, però in genere è il famoso buttarsi avanti per non cadere indietro. Cioè, te lo dici da solo, che sei un bastardo dico, così perde di valenza. Il bastardo intendo. Perchè? E' come uno che si da del coglione da solo ma non è convinto d'esserlo, l'effetto si rafforza se lo fa in presenza d'altri ed invita altri a fare altrettanto. Tu non sei mica convinto d'essere un  bastardo. Ma manco lo sei, è che sei scemo (scemo inteso come riassunto che non non mi va di dilungarmi). Comunque la clausola delle 300 parole inserita due ore dopo ha sempre il suo fascino.


Certo che ha il suo fascino. Lì dentro sono Hitler. Le regole me le decido io. E le cambio come voglio.

Su tutto il resto. Bho. Po' esse.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma come faccio a non fare della protagonista un iscritta e allo stesso tempo maledire l admin?



Fallo maledire da qualcuno che è iscritto ma non è il protagonista, è un personaggio secondario 

L'ho messa apposta per obbligare a rendere la trama fantasiosa.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fallo maledire da qualcuno che è iscritto ma non è il protagonista, è un personaggio secondario
> 
> L'ho messa apposta per obbligare a rendere la trama fantasiosa.


ah allora puo essere la mia amica la protagonista??
allora senti pero', adeso o dopo devo conitnuarlo portando l attenzione sull amica, ma dopo qualche giorno i post non sono piu modificabili, posso avere un extension?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Certo che ha il suo fascino. Lì dentro sono Hitler. Le regole me le decido io. E le cambio come voglio.
> 
> Su tutto il resto. Bho. Po' esse.


Sì, ma sti consulti dobbiamo pure cominciare a pagarli, e non parlo di buoni attesa al Mac.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah allora puo essere la mia amica la protagonista??
> allora senti pero', adeso o dopo devo conitnuarlo portando l attenzione sull amica, ma dopo qualche giorno i post non sono piu modificabili, posso avere un extension?



Tu non ti preoccupare......fai pure un post nuovo 

Poi ci penso io a mettere il thread intero in bella forma...


----------

